# WCF; Church=Kingdom?



## RamistThomist (Jan 23, 2006)

Chapter XXV:2

II. *The visible Church*, which is also catholic or universal under the Gospel (not confined to one nation, as before under the law), consists of all those throughout the world that profess the true religion;[2] and of their children:[3] and *is the kingdom of the Lord Jesus Christ*,[4] the house and family of God,[5] out of which there is no ordinary possibility of salvation.

I really dont' want to disagree with the Confession, and would much appreciate help here, but reading some New Testament theologians (namely George Ladd), I see a lot of merit in not equating the Kingdom of God with the Church. If defined as God's saving rule, would not this suggest that the Kingdom includes the Church but is not equal to it?

George Ladd argues:


> In summary, while there is an inseperable relationship between teh kingdom and the church, they are not to be identified. The Kingdom takes its point of departure from God, teh church from human beings. The Kingdom is God's reign and the realm in which the blessings of his reign are experienced; the church is the fellowship of those who have expereinced God's reign and entered into the joys of its blessings. The Kingdom creates the church, works through the church, and is proclaimed in the world by the Church. There can be no kingdom without a church...and there can be no church without God's kingdom; but they remain two distinguishable concepts: the rule of God and the fellowship of men and women. Theology of the New Testament, 117.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2006)

There are those who say that Jesus is King only over the Church. Covenanters, however, affirm the Mediatorial Kingship of Christ over all things. The extent of his kingly dominion includes all of creation. 

William Symington, _Messiah the Prince_, p. 100, on the extent of Christ's kingly dominion:



> It embraces everything animate and inanimate, rational and irrational, moral and immoral, individual and social -- every thing, in short, in heaven, on earth, and under the earth. All things are put under his feet. He only is excepted who did put all things under Him.



Westminster Larger Catechism:



> Q45: How doth Christ execute the office of a king?
> 
> A45: Christ executeth the office of a king, in calling out of the world a people to himself,[1] and giving them officers,[2] laws,[3] and censures, by which he visibly governs them;[4] in bestowing saving grace upon his elect,[5] rewarding their obedience,[6] and correcting them for their sins,[7] preserving and supporting them under all their temptations and sufferings,[8] *restraining and overcoming all their enemies,[9] and powerfully ordering all things for his own glory,[10] and their good;[11] and also in taking vengeance on the rest, who know not God, and obey not the gospel.[12]*
> 
> ...



RPCNA Testimony:



> "1. Jesus Christ, as mediator, governs all creatures and all their actions for his own glory. Submission is due to Him from all men and angels. All men, in every possible relation and condition, are under obligation to promote His gracious purposes according to His Law. The holy angels minister, under His direction, to the heirs of salvation. Eph. 1:20-22; Heb.2:8; Phil. 2:9-11; Ps. 2; Heb. 1:4.
> 
> "2. Jesus Christ, as Head over all things for the sake of the Church, rules in perfect wisdom and justice over all parts of His creation including wicked men and devils. He makes them, and all their counsels and efforts, serve God's glory in the plan of redemption. Rom. 8:28; Eph. 1:22-23; John 17:1-5; Luke 9:26" The Testimony of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America, Chapter 8: "Of Christ the Mediator" (1980).



Psalm 2.8:



> Ask of me, and I shall give thee the heathen for thine inheritance, and the uttermost parts of the earth for thy possession.



Psalm 22.28:



> For the kingdom is the LORD's: and he is the governor among the nations.



Matthew 28.18:



> And Jesus came and spake unto them, saying, All power is given unto me in heaven and in earth.



Ephesisans 1.20-23:



> Which he wrought in Christ, when he raised him from the dead, and set him at his own right hand in the heavenly places, Far above all principality, and power, and might, and dominion, and every name that is named, not only in this world, but also in that which is to come: And hath put all things under his feet, and gave him to be the head over all things to the church, Which is his body, the fulness of him that filleth all in all.



Hebrews 2.8:



> Thou hast put all things in subjection under his feet. For in that he put all in subjection under him, he left nothing that is not put under him. But now we see not yet all things put under him.



Revelations 11.15:



> And the seventh angel sounded; and there were great voices in heaven, saying, The kingdoms of this world are become the kingdoms of our Lord, and of his Christ; and he shall reign for ever and ever.



Christ the King of All


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 23, 2006)

_Messiah the Prince_ is an outstanding work.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 24, 2006)

I think the clearest thing the WCF is saying about the church _being_ the kingdom of Christ is that it _is_ his kingdom, emphasis on the "of". Use of definite article "the" as in "*the* kingdom," does not necessarily imply that it is his sole sphere of rule.

Here is a secular comparison: "This fair land of England is the realm of Queen Elizabeth," does not mean that the Queen has no other lands, or that the borders of it are coextensive with her realm. It _could_ mean that, but additional knowledge teaches us that it cannot possibly mean that. She is also the Queen of the realm of Scotland and the realm of Wales. The sentence could read: "... a (indefinite article) realm of the Queen," but has the effect of obliquely referring to other realms. By use of the definite artilce, no reference is made to any other kingdom.


It is also helpful to distinguish between the Kingdom of God as both the sphere of rule, and the program for its advancement; and the church as both the citizens of that kingdom, and the government or administration of the kingdom in the world. In some ways, the identifiers and ideas overlap, and we might even use one word when speaking broadly of an aspect that does not "belong" in a narrowly defined category. I wouldn't say this is wrong per se, but it does mean we should be ready to amplify or clarify our meaning when misunderstandings arise.

One can likewise distinguish between the following: the USA geographically; the USA constitutionally; the USA ideally; its extension via history, influence, force of arms, and embassies or consulates; its people; it's government; "Washington"; etc. When the USA promotes abortion worldwide, you and I are promoting it--even when we repudiate it. Why? Because in some way, we are the USA. We may have to explain to someone the differences between the government, the laws, and the people of this land.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you very much, Rev. Buchanan


----------



## crhoades (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Thank you very much, Rev. Buchanan




Helpful discussion on this thread. Thanks Jacob for starting it and for our Covenanter buds for adding to it!


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 24, 2006)

You also might want to consider WSC Q&A. 102. Here we have 3 kingdoms:

Q. 102. What do we pray for in the second petition?
A. In the second petition, which is, Thy kingdom come, we pray that Satan´s kingdom may be destroyed;[214] and that the kingdom of grace may be advanced,[215] ourselves and others brought into it, and kept in it;[216] and that the kingdom of glory may be hastened.[217]

Scripture:

[214] Matthew 12:25-28. And Jesus knew their thoughts, and said unto them, Every kingdom divided against itself is brought to desolation; and every city or house divided against itself shall not stand: And if Satan cast out Satan, he is divided against himself; how shall then his kingdom stand? And if I by Beelzebub cast out devils, by whom do your children cast them out? therefore they shall be your judges. But if I cast out devils by the Spirit of God, then the kingdom of God is come unto you. Romans 16:20. And the God of peace shall bruise Satan under your feet shortly. The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you. Amen. 1 John 3:8. He that committeth sin is of the devil; for the devil sinneth from the beginning. For this purpose the Son of God was manifested, that he might destroy the works of the devil.

[215] Psalm 72:8-11. He shall have dominion also from sea to sea, and from the river unto the ends of the earth. They that dwell in the wilderness shall bow before him; and his enemies shall lick the dust. The kings of Tarshish and of the isles shall bring presents: the kings of Sheba and Seba shall offer gifts. Yea, all kings shall fall down before him: all nations shall serve him. Matthew 24:14. And this gospel of the kingdom shall be preached in all the world for a witness unto all nations; and then shall the end come. 1 Corinthians 15:24-25. Then cometh the end, when he shall have delivered up the kingdom to God, even the Father; when he shall have put down all rule and all authority and power. For he must reign, till he hath put all enemies under his feet.

[216] Psalm 119:5. O that my ways were directed to keep thy statutes! Luke 22:32. But I have prayed for thee, that thy faith fail not: and when thou art converted, strengthen thy brethren. 2 Thessalonians 3:1-5. Finally, brethren, pray for us, that the word of the Lord may have free course, and be glorified, even as it is with you: And that we may be delivered from unreasonable and wicked men: for all men have not faith. But the Lord is faithful, who shall stablish you, and keep you from evil. And we have confidence in the Lord touching you, that ye both do and will do the things which we command you. And the Lord direct your hearts into the love of God, and into the patient waiting for Christ.

[217] Revelation 22:20. He which testifieth these things saith, Surely I come quickly. Amen. Even so, come, Lord Jesus.


Also:

Col 1:13 He has delivered us from the power of darkness and conveyed us into *the kingdom of the Son *of His love, 14 in whom we have redemption through His blood, F3 the forgiveness of sins.


----------



## Scott (Jan 24, 2006)

The church is the kingdom Christ is referring to in the relevant passages. That is the point of the WCF.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2006)

Thomas Boston's _Commentary on the Shorter Catechism_ 102:



> 1. I am to shew, what is meant by _the kingdom of God_. There is a fourfold kingdom of God mentioned in scripture.
> 
> I. The kingdom of his power, which reaches over all the world. The subjects of this kingdom are all creatures whatsoever, Psal. ciii.19. 'His kingdom ruleth over all.' It reaches from the highest angel to the meanest worm that creeps on the earth. It is a vast dominion, comprehending earth, seas, and hell, and all that in them is. He made them all, and therefore has dominion over them all: and to him they must all submit themselves willing or unwilling, Rom. xiv.11. 'As I live, saith the Lord, every knee shall bow to me, and every tongue shall confess to God.' Compare Phil. ii.10,11. -- 'At the name of Jesus every knee shall bow, of things in heaven, and things on earth, and things under the earth; and every tongue shall confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.' In this respect God is universal Monarch, and all the kings and emperors of the world are but his vassals.
> 
> ...



Thomas Ridgeley's _Commentary on the Larger Catechism_ 45:



> A KING is a person advanced to the highest dignity. In this sense the word is used in scripture, and in our common acceptation of it, as applied to men. More particularly, it denotes his having dominion over his subjects. It is therefore a relative term; and the exercise of his dominion is confined within certain limits. But, as it is applied to God, it denotes universal dominion. The psalmist says, 'God is the King of all the earth.' In this respect it properly denotes a divine perfection. That which we are led to consider, in this Answer, is, how Christ is more especially styled a King, as Mediator. Divines generally distinguish his kingdom into that which natural, and that which is mediatorial. The former is founded in his deity, and not received by commission from the Father; in which respect he would have been the Governor of the world, as the Father is, though man had not fallen and there had been no need of a Mediator. The latter is what we are more especially to consider, namely, his mediatorial kingdom. This the psalmist intends when he represents the Father as saying, 'Yet have I set my King upon my holy hill of Zion.'
> 
> The method in which we shall speak of Christ's kingly office, shall be to show who are the subjects of it; the manner of his governing them; and the various ages in which his government is or shall be exercised, together with the different circumstances relating to its administration.
> 
> ...



J.G. Vos, _The Westminster Larger Catechism: A Commentary_ 45:



> 1. *Into what three spheres does the catechism divide the exercise of Christ's kingly office?* The three spheres are: (a) the sphere of the visible church; (b) the sphere of the invisible church; (c) the sphere of the world.
> 
> 2. *Which is the most important of these three spheres in which Christ's kingly office is exercised?* The sphere of the invisible church, or the body of the elect, is the most important, for it is for the benefit of the invisible church that Christ exercises his kingly office (a) in the visible church, and (b) in the world or universe.
> 
> ...



[Edited on 1-24-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Scott (Jan 25, 2006)

Andrew: All good stuff. Did you type out the Vos commentary? I don't think it is online. I like it allot.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Andrew: All good stuff. Did you type out the Vos commentary? I don't think it is online. I like it allot.



Yes, I typed out Vos' comments as well as Boston and Ridgeley, none of which are available online as far as I know (Boston's commentary on the WSC is available only for the first 10 questions or so). They are all good resources and have been profitable for my own studies. Except for Chuck Baynard, Ridgeley and Vos are, I believe, the only commentators on the Larger Catechism.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks again, Andrew!


----------



## Robin (Jan 25, 2006)

The Heidelberg elucidates further.....

Q. 123. 
Which is the second petition? 
A. 
"Thy kingdom come"; 
that is, 
rule us so by thy word and Spirit, 
that we may submit ourselves more and more to thee; (a) 
preserve and increase thy church; (b) 
destroy the works of the devil, and all violence 
which would exalt itself against thee; 
and also all wicked counsels 
devised against thy holy word; (c) 
till the full perfection of thy kingdom take place, (d) 
wherein thou shalt be all in all. (e) 

(a) Matt.6:33; Ps.119:5; Ps.143:10. (b) Ps.51:18; Ps.122:6-9. (c) 
1 John 3:8; Rom.16:20. (d) Rev.22:17,20; Rom.8:22,23. (e) 1 Cor.15:28. 


Robin


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jan 25, 2006)

The Church is *part* of the Kingdom of God.


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> The Church is *part* of the Kingdom of God.



Interesting comment. 

Is the Church a central or peripheral part of the Kingdom?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



Good question, this is sort of the issue that I am getting at.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Thanks again, Andrew!



You're welcome. A key text for me which describes the _extent_ as well as the _focus_ of Christ's kingdom is Ephesians 1:



> 19 And what is the exceeding greatness of his power to us-ward who believe, according to the working of his mighty power,
> 20 Which he wrought in Christ, when he raised him from the dead, and set him at his own right hand in the heavenly places,
> 21 *Far above all principality, and power, and might, and dominion, and every name that is named, not only in this world, but also in that which is to come:
> 22 And hath put all things under his feet, and gave him to be the head over all things to the church,*
> 23 Which is his body, the fulness of him that filleth all in all.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by wsw201_
> ...



I would say central. I would say that the state and family and business spheres are all important but when we get to heaven there will not be a magistrate or families but the church will be there. I think they are all important spheres and should be viewed as part of the kingdom but I think damage will be done when we exalt either family or state as a more important sphere than the church. But I equally think that we have shifted emphasis too far away from said spheres at times as well.

The church is the bride of Christ - not the state or family.

For an interesting discussion of this, check out Gary North's Tithing and Dominion. He takes issue with Rushdoony in that Rushdoony made family the central issue leading towards patriarchalism and North argued for the church.

[Edited on 1-25-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



North's Baptized Patriarchalism is quite interesting. I don't know both sides of the story so I would be hesistant to say who was the winner. Also, I don't know if I would agree with him that God imposed sanctions against Rushdoony. An interesting read, though.

I think Rushdoony would counter North and say that neither Church, State, nor Family is ultimate. That's true, but I think North's point still stands. To a point you raised: The State can only impose negative sanctions--maintain peace and the safety of the citizens. Whenever it gives positive sanctions it screws things up (just pick an example, any example). The Church gives positive sanctions. 

I don't think Rush dealt with that argument.


----------

